# Zwei PopUps beim Seitenstart



## Soundlab (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Script, welches zwei PopUps automatisch öffnet, ich habe versucht einfach das gleiche Script mit der jeweiligen Datei die geöffnet werden soll einzufügen, klappt aber nicht.

Im Forum und bei Google habe ich auch schon geschaut und nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Vieleicht kann mir noch jemand sagen wie ich das mit dem Preloader auf der Indexseite mache, das jemand der die Seite schonmal besucht hat wieder die ganzen Bilder preloaden muss, sondern schon im Cache hat.

Die Seite um die es sich handel ist: http://www.soundlab-berlin.de

Vielene Dank und Liebe Grüße

Maik


----------



## schampar (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Soundlab

Geh mal auf folgenden Seite, da musst du einfach 2 versch. Funktions und PopUp Namen vergeben, dann sollte es funzen, 


http://www.pixelmania.at/popup.php


Gruss

Florian


----------

